# How NOT to use a pallet jack!!!



## Planeman40 (Nov 3, 2010)




----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

That is just painful!!!!!


----------



## stevepeterson (Dec 17, 2009)

Yikes. The crazy part is that after he cleans up the mess, he does the same thing again.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

ouch.


----------



## kdc68 (Mar 2, 2012)

Now that is the funniest thing I've seen in awhile…..thanks for sharing


----------



## Gshepherd (May 16, 2012)

I needed a good laugh…..


----------



## kwolfe (Feb 12, 2014)

That guy has to have the worst instincts of all time. didnt let go and barely put his arms out to catch himself. Amazing that he got up and walked.


----------



## j1212t (Dec 7, 2013)

I got a good laugh out of it the first time around as well. good video


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

If that were an Olympic sport, I'd give him a 9.8 out of 10.


----------



## TheWoodenOyster (Feb 6, 2013)

I'm laughing real hard right now…


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

Is laughing a sign I'm deranged?

I really hope the guy is OK, but dang …......


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

My sides are hurting, oh man oh man!


----------



## hoosier0311 (Nov 8, 2012)

forwarded this to my EH&S guy, I bet it makes the next safety meeting in the "what not to do" category. gives new meaning to hand on for dear life


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

> Yikes. The crazy part is that after he cleans up the mess, he does the same thing again.
> 
> - Steve Peterson


Actually that's a Replay of the first time.

Why did the guy hang on/jump on when it started to go over? DUH!!


----------

